
A Cold B2B Email Brought Us 750 Clients - DmitryCh
https://medium.com/hackernoon/https-hackernoon-com-how-a-cold-b2b-email-brought-us-750-clients-43bc0c6a3848
======
ToFab123
> The optimal email structure: \- Greeting \- Opening \- Main body \- Call to
> action

That is 100% opposite of "BLUF: A military standard to make writing more
powerful" that was featured on HN yesterday. BLUF is a military communications
acronym—it stands for “bottom line up front”—that’s designed to enforce speed
and clarity in reports and emails.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20964907](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20964907)

~~~
DmitryCh
GOMC is good working in the first cold email. I agree with you that BLUF is
better, but if the recipient knows you.

